# Fuel ball not holding pressure



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have recently purchased a new to me used boat and have never had a fuel water seperator. This boat has a 115 Yamaha "1992" with an Atwood water seperator with the filter that looks like an oil filter. When I first bought the boat *the ball would stay hard after pumping*. Then I replaced the filter on the seperator and I noticed that the ball *would not* get hard no matter how many times I pumped it, the boat still ran but after sitting for a while she wouldn't start and you would have to pump the hell out of the ball to get her started again. I thought maybe I needed a new line and ball so I just went and got a new one and replaced from the water seperator all the way to the motor, and even now the new one will not get hard no matter how many times it is pumped, the boat will start and run though, I am just afraid it may leave me stranded. Should I have primed the filter with gas before I installed it ???????? Or what else could be my problem ?????


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like you may have a small leak, the system should be able to build pressure as long as all the connections are solid. Try tightening all hose clamps/inspect all connections..


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You may need to replace the house going from the f/w sperator to the tank.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with a small leak somewhere.
I had lots of trouble with priming after changing the spin-on filter too. I re-plumbed it and put the filter between the ball and the motor where the ball is pushing fuel to the filter instead of sucking through the filter. Primes right up now after a filter change.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ya change the house?????


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

No I did not change the housing, it looks like it is brand new. Should I have filled the filter with fuel before I installed it ?????????


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup sounds like a small leak.. I once put a new filter on mine,and the rubber gasket got messed up causeing it to get air... Also your rubber ball could be bad also,and it just happened when u changed that stuff..


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

This new gas might have broke down some of your fuel line, Change the line going from the seperator to the tank and see if that does it. Cheap fix. just hook the old line to the new with a fitting and pull it through.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys, thanks for all the help, it seems the new line I bought may have been too long, I cut it to what I needed, pumped it untill fuel was coming out at motor before I installed it on the motor and now she pumps up nice and tight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

